# Aluminum Wheel Repair With Mig.



## aametalmaster (Jul 30, 2016)

Lots of street grinding going on around my town and this guys wheel got cracked. Tire shop called and sent him over...Bob


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

Street grinding, is that similar to drifting ?.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jul 31, 2016)

dlane said:


> Street grinding, is that similar to drifting ?.



No its where the city has contractors resurface the streets. They grind the old asphalt off usually 3" and then repave with new. Where they stop at the intersections have 3" curbs where they quit cutting. Plus the manholes and water/gas valve covers are sticking up 3" in the middle of the street..Bob


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

O, they shut down the road when doing that out here but they repave behind the grinder so the road is smooth when there done
Good job on the repair.


----------

